# Monoblocks on mk5 jetta, Help!!



## 1slowGLI (Feb 13, 2012)

whats up everyone i recently got a set of amg monoblocks for my 09 gli. as of right now in the rear i am running a 225/40/18 in the rear the rims are 18x9.5 i am also running an 8mm spacer in the rear. my prob is i cannot get the rears to stop rubbing when i go over bumps on the highway and it of course gets worse when i have someone in the car. The fitment look wise is perfect in my opinion and I'm so close to not rubbing but need a little more clearance. I'm not sure what my next move should be i have been looking at maybe getting a smaller tire but not sure how that would effect me performance wise. also the rear fender liners are still in 
i am curious what tires others use for this size rim and also are you running spacers or not? and are your fender liners still in or taken out?
any help would be more than greatly appreciated thanks

heres what they look like


----------



## 1slowGLI (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## anchovi777 (Sep 1, 2007)

smidge smaller spacer and or, a bit more camber.


----------

